# What kind of router do I have to use?



## Mez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well im thinking of creating a wireless network in my apartment. I have comcast "high-speed" internet (broadband). What kind of router can I use to create the network... Does it have to be a broadband router?

Please send me to some links for a router. 

Oh, and do I need a specifc type of wireless card/USB connector to access the wireless internet being transmitted from the router?


----------



## thermophilis (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124010&Tpk=wrt54g

There you go. Do you mean that you want to wirelessly connect your desktop to the router? In that case you most likely will need a wireless pci card or wireless usb adapter. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156152


----------



## DirtyD86 (Feb 7, 2009)

MMezna said:


> Well im thinking of creating a wireless network in my apartment. I have comcast "high-speed" internet (broadband). What kind of router can I use to create the network... Does it have to be a broadband router?
> 
> Please send me to some links for a router.
> 
> Oh, and do I need a specifc type of wireless card/USB connector to access the wireless internet being transmitted from the router?



it's a lot simpler than you may think. i am definitely not a wireless expert but i'll explain it as best I can. first take a look at what computers will be connected to the network, and what adapters came with them (if any). a lot of laptops will come with a wireless G card. if you have 4 computers that already have G adapters, you should go with a G router. it is slower than N but you would have to buy all new adapters to make the computers connect to the N network. if none of the computers have adapters already, then go with the N router for sure. it is a great deal faster than G


----------



## WeatherMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't pretty much all Wireless N routers let you send out N&G signals out together anyway?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> Don't pretty much all Wireless N routers let you send out N&G signals out together anyway?



that's why i shouldn't give out advice on wireless networking 

although why spend the extra money for N if you plan on using G


----------



## /\E (Feb 7, 2009)

Go with a Belkin or perhaps a Buffalo Tech. router. Linksys WRT54G are flaky...

I am in a class at school to get my CCNA, we are sponsored by Cisco and HP, so we get free stuff, including some WRT54G routers. 2/3 bricked and became desk ornaments.


----------



## Mez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys  I was scared I would pick the wrong router


----------

